# Grass seed and how to plant it



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi I had a driveway done late last year. I now need to fix the lawn on either side of the drive. I've not had much luck in the past getting grass seed to grow no matter the brand or how I've applied it. This year I've bought bags of topsoil and am trying mixing in a pound or so of it in my wheelbarrow with a bag of dirt. I then spread it out bag at a time. Am I fooling myself that this approach may be the one that works??? Btw I'm using 
https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...top-soil-75-cu-ft/2667818/p-1444449051898.htm
And
https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...m-grass-seed-15-lbs/32415/p-1444450690045.htm
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

Make sure the soil is loosened up, rototiller is best but a rake can work. Spread the seed, roll with a yard roller if you have one and then cover the area with straw. TSC and landscaping places have a straw mat that can be used that work really nice. Water daily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Where do you live, and what kind of soil. Different grasses grow differently in different soils. Lots of variables. I will add that laying down a heavy seeding will really produce much better results. 

As SteelShot explained, get the surface stirred up nicely - less than an inch deep is fine. Then liberally sprinkle a heavy seeding down. Then lightly rake the area with a leaf rake, to just mix the seed into the top 1/4 inch of soil. Make sure it is damp/wet at least once each day, until the grass sprouts. Planting before a stretch of wet weather is a really great idea. If there will be pounding rain, straw will help keep the seed in place.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Fishndude said:


> Where do you live, and what kind of soil. Different grasses grow differently in different soils. Lots of variables. I will add that laying down a heavy seeding will really produce much better results.
> 
> As SteelShot explained, get the surface stirred up nicely - less than an inch deep is fine. Then liberally sprinkle a heavy seeding down. Then lightly rake the area with a leaf rake, to just mix the seed into the top 1/4 inch of soil. Make sure it is damp/wet at least once each day, until the grass sprouts. Planting before a stretch of wet weather is a really great idea. If there will be pounding rain, straw will help keep the seed in place.


I am doing that with the addition of the bags of dirt. This will bring the current level of the soil to the new concrete. I will get some hay when I have time. Wouldn't you know it a neighbor had one out at their trash last week. And to think I didn't grab it lol!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you have a large area, investing in a 5-foot (or wider) rake is a good idea, to have the smoothest lawn you can get. Like this, only wider than 42". The wider the rake, the more it will level your dirt over a larger swath. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bon-Too...in-Econo-Landscape-Lawn-Rake-14-650/304286691


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

I agree. My contactor only left about 1-1.5 feet of bare soil on either side of the drive.


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

UPBeerguy said:


> I agree. My contactor only left about 1-1.5 feet of bare soil on either sierde of the drive.


Might not want to use hay to cover your seed bed. Tends to have a lot of weed seeds you really don't want to grow. Straw is the normal cover or burlap is nice if it's available and you need to seed a slope. Lots a luck!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The easiest ways to get grass to grow is to water it daily and mulch is with straw to prevent the soil from drying out.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yep. Lightly mix a heavy spread of seed into the top 1/4" of loosed soil. Keep it damp ALL of the time. Once the grass has sprouted, you only need to water it once/day, unless it is real warm, and dry. Once it gets longish, so you can cut it, you probably can get by with watering every other day. But keeping it moist is key to good sprouting, and early survival.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

My experience is that grass seed grows wherever I have thrown it. It sounds like soil type and condition are factors in your situation. Commercial (HD, Lowe's) grass seed is fairly consistent stuff. I have used the blue-coated seed from Scott's with success.

Agree with the comment on regular (daily) watering. Light application of a balanced fertilizer when seeding is OK in my view. Also agree that the soil surface needs to be broken up (loose). Hard packed clay isn't a great seed bed. I am not a believer in hay/straw/netting, it has never been necessary in my experience.

If you are establishing grass in an area that has none, repeated re-seeding or overseeding will be necessary. My practice has been to spot seed every year, wherever and whenever needed.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Dont seed before heavy rain or it will wash away. Ya want a light soaking rain


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Another thought on this, look at this as a multi-season effort. Grass takes time to establish. If you have an "edge" to work with, where other grasses or plants are established, start there and work outward. 

The final result may never look like the 17th green at Augusta, because of your unique site conditions. These include soil characteristics, shade, weather, pests, drainage, and many more. 

Things to keep in mind.


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

My wife is a grass seed nut. She's got a strict regimen on how she likes it done. Me, as long as it doesn't wash away, birds don't eat it, and it stays moist for the first week it's fine. Grass is hard to KEEP from growing. Like mint, once it's established, it's there. I'm in the southern third, so soil is my media, not sand.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

